# Unloading your muzzle loader



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

If you don't shoot opening day, do you unload your muzzle loader? Take the cap off or..........? 

My first year doing it and I'm not sure what I want to do or what I think is "safe enough"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't unload mine. I take the cap off the nipple though.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ditto. and at the end of the season, if i have not shot, i drop it all out the breach and put it away.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I shoot a traditional, so unloading is not possible without shooting. I just take the cap off.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> I shoot a traditional, so unloading is not possible without shooting. I just take the cap off.


It is possible, you just need to have the screw attachment for your ramrod. (and be shooting lead round balls or maxi balls)


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> It is possible, you just need to have the screw attachment for your ramrod. (and be shooting lead round balls or maxi balls)


Good point. I stopped shooting balls about 3 years ago, but considering going back to them. But, yes i guess it is possible when using them. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just uncap at the end of the day. I ran a test once with a old hawkin barrel leaving it loaded but uncapped... for 8 months. I wanted to test if the powder really did absorb enough moisture to affect ignition or accuracy. It did not.



Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> I shoot a traditional, so unloading is not possible without shooting. I just take the cap off.


http://www.midwayusa.com/product/27...-saf-t-unloader-muzzleloader-unloading-device



Fowlmouth said:


> It is possible, you just need to have the screw attachment for your ramrod. (and be shooting lead round balls or maxi balls)


Those make things worse if you dont drill the projectile first. Twisting in the screw head merely expands the projectile from the inside out, increasing friction and binding. You minimally need to drill out the center and then thread in the puller jag.

Anywho, at the end of the season if the gun is loaded but unfouled, I will pull the breech and push everything back out that way (My rem has a tube I can thread in the breech to keep powder and gunk out of the rest of the gun).

-DallanC


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh good that's what I was hope long for. My worry was if the powder would absorb much moisture.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

To be clear, I tested with GOEX Black Powder and Pyrodex. No idea if other powders behave differently.


-DallanC


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

If you don't take the cap off your asking for accident. Plus you have to take the cap off when riding in a truck, wheeler. etc


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Brookie said:


> If you don't take the cap off your asking for accident. Plus you have to take the cap off when riding in a truck, wheeler. etc


This is what I was going to say. Surprised I read 10 comments to see it.

I cap at trailhead, and remove when I get back to trailhead. That is with an inline ML. If not an inline, or a safe one, then I wouldn't cap until sitting or saw a deer. Safety first, especially when dealing with a weapon known to be temperamental.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't ever unload my rifle during the season. When the hunting is over, the rifle gets fired and cleaned.----SS


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I just loaded mine tonight. Ready to cap when I see a shooter buck tomorrow!! Good info guys. Thanks and Good Luck out there!!


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

I made a mistake a couple years ago. Went to get my muzzleloader ready tonight. Found I shot my muzzleloader at the end of the season two years ago. Never cleaned it and never took out cap. Made for a long night of cleaning and getting ready.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Barrel is probably toast too... from the pitting and corrosion.


-DallanC


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

Shot a couple times gun worked good. Was worried at first, but everything ended up ok.


----------

